# Alaska in June Fishing



## wallerchamon (Feb 24, 2011)

Would love to hear from anyone that has salmon/halibut fished in Alaska and any recs for location/guides. Will be heading there June 3-14. Looking to fish a few days, not necessarily in same location/guide. Thanks for any help


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Where exactly will you be? Wide variety of places, guides and techniques to catch fish. Gimme some better info and I may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Where at? Alaska is a huge piece of dirt, the Kenai Peninsula alone is almost the size of the LP of Michigan. IT also depends on whether you want salt of fresh water, halibut or that 50lb king? I'm up here, been to a large part of it, lived in the Southeast for a few years, lived in Kodiak for 5 now.


----------



## wallerchamon (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking to do some freshwater King fishing on light spinning tackle, probably anchorage area. Going to do a fly in to bear track resort near gustavos for a few days for saltwater as it seems it's not the prime freshwater fishing area


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

The road system in the Matsu/Kenai area has been tough is recent years, year before last they shut almost all the fisheries down up there, last year a few opened up, but it was still lacking and by most accounts should have remained shutdown. Don't expect to fish the Kenai for kings at all, it has already been closed down. The hatchery king fishery here in Kodiak on the road system has been real strong, the creeks the hatchery is on has been tough, but the other rivers here has been gang busters. If you like fishing the MI rivers for kings, Kodiak is perfect, bring the exact same stuff you fish home with. If you want big native kings in the freshwater, look to fly out to the resrts on the Nagushak area. Don't expect to have any real numbers of fish in the Anchorage/Kenai/Matsu area road systems.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Abel beat me to it..... If you want kings charter a boat in the Salt or Head the Nugaushak or better yet Kidoak Island. Kasilof had kings last year on the Kenai Penn but I don't think they were anything spectacular.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

My bad, hadn't looked at your dates. That time frame, Kasilof or a fly trip to the lodges on the mainland will be your only shot at freshwater kings. Our river fishing kings here in Kodiak start up the last week of June as they're hatchery based. Now if you wanted to chase HAWGS, honest shot at 50+lb fish here in Kodiak in the salt, I know a guy....


----------



## wallerchamon (Feb 24, 2011)

Abel said:


> My bad, hadn't looked at your dates. That time frame, Kasilof or a fly trip to the lodges on the mainland will be your only shot at freshwater kings. Our river fishing kings here in Kodiak start up the last week of June as they're hatchery based. Now if you wanted to chase HAWGS, honest shot at 50+lb fish here in Kodiak in the salt, I know a guy....


Could be an option, who's the guy?


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

ABEL is the guy....He's a charter Capt.


----------



## cmark (Mar 27, 2008)

My son is a guide on the Talachulitna River, about 75 miles northwest of Willow. I visited last memorial day and we drove directly south to a town called Homer. We chartered a one day affair for halibut and salmon. Here is what little I learned in one day.

As we left the harbour, we passed one of the Deadliest Catch boats. The Cornelius maybe? A few miles out, our captain pointed to the right and told us this was the Kilcher spread, of one of the Alaskan TV shows. The one with Otto and Atz Lee. It was surprising that they appeared to be no further than a 20 minute drive to the grocery store.

We went probably 10 or 15 miles out and anchored over mussel beds. We limited on halibut in a couple hours, and that includes abiding by a slot limit which if I recall was only one fish over 29 inches. No finesse in this type of fishing. Brute force. Also, it was explained that it was early in the season and the truly large fish arrive later. I think the largest we got was about 30 pounds. Halibut is the finest piscatorial cuisine I have ever had.

The remainder of the day was trolling for salmon. Once again, we limited with the largest being about 25 pounds. What I found interesting is that we fished the top 15 feet no matter what depth of water. It was also cool that one rod was a fly rod trolled with a huge gnarly looking streamer. That was my funnest battle of the day.

I am absolutely no expert on the matter, but I think your timing should be good for salt water, as I believe the salmon are staging for their river run. I had a great time, and am leaving in a couple weeks to hit the Tal. This time, we are doing a float plane from Anchorage, which is a relief, because last year was a 100 mile run from Willow in a 16 foot aluminum with a jet drive. That's one of those things that is nice to say you did once.


----------



## wallerchamon (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

cmark said:


> My son is a guide on the Talachulitna River, about 75 miles northwest of Willow. I visited last memorial day and we drove directly south to a town called Homer. We chartered a one day affair for halibut and salmon. Here is what little I learned in one day.
> 
> As we left the harbour, we passed one of the Deadliest Catch boats. The Cornelius maybe? A few miles out, our captain pointed to the right and told us this was the Kilcher spread, of one of the Alaskan TV shows. The one with Otto and Atz Lee. It was surprising that they appeared to be no further than a 20 minute drive to the grocery store.
> 
> ...


I was really let down the spring after I moved up here from TC. I was black bear hunting the Homer area, drove down the road and saw the sign for Kilcher Dr....Took me a moment then I realized where I knew the name fro, what a crock, they are 10minutes from McDonald's. it's like that for all the "reality" shows up here. That show Ultimate Survivor, completely made up, the Kodiak portions were shot in Fort Ambercrombie State park literally 6 miles from down town Kodiak. The Hunt is the only one I have seen that is anywhere close to being "reality", but still dramatized.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

"The Last Alaskans" is a pretty cool show. Gives a pretty accurate account of what they go thru up in the Artic.


----------



## woodcraft2263 (Jan 18, 2011)

Abel said:


> Where at? Alaska is a huge piece of dirt, the Kenai Peninsula alone is almost the size of the LP of Michigan. IT also depends on whether you want salt of fresh water, halibut or that 50lb king? I'm up here, been to a large part of it, lived in the Southeast for a few years, lived in Kodiak for 5 now.


Abel I'm heading to anchorage area to fish in Augest 5-15 can you help out.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm going up in August, and I'll be mainly on the Kenai Peninsula. This will be my 3rd time to AK and we will be fishing "self guided" so to speak.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

I like August and September fishing up there. Rainbows on the Kenai are an awesome experience. Its a pink year so you should have your hands full of them in August. Silvers are starting to show in August. Still some Reds around although not typically fresh. Halibut & salmon combo charter on the ocean is a MUST that time of year.


----------

